# Info For Westgate Brewers...



## fcmcg (15/2/10)

Westgate Brewers were founded in the early 1990's and are based in Melbourne's inner Western Suburbs.
Meetings are held on the third Sunday of each month at The Naval Association Hall, Barrett Reserve, Graham Street, West Footscray. (opposite the YMCA)
Melways reference 54 E10.
Meeting commence 12.30pm
BBQ Available for use at meetings. BYO BBQ food , salads ,plates , cutlery !!
New members are always welcome.
Westgate is a family friendly club that promotes responsible serving of alcohol.
[email protected]


----------



## fcmcg (18/2/10)

Just a quick post to let those who were thinking of coming along to Westgate's meeting this Sunday...it has been cancelled due to Melbourne Brewers Beerfest being held this weekend @ Mirboo North . A fair percentage of club members will be going to Beerfest...so there was not enough interest to hold a meeting this Sunday 21st feb 2010.
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (24/1/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Westgate Brewers were founded in the early 1990's and are based in Melbourne's inner Western Suburbs.
> Meetings are held on the third Sunday of each month at The Naval Association Hall, Barrett Reserve, Graham Street, West Footscray. (opposite the YMCA)
> Melways reference 54 E10.
> Meeting commence 12.30pm
> ...


As has been stated in other threads , Westgate's Feb 2011 meeting will be on the second Sunday of the month , Sunday February 13th 2011 , due to a clash with Melbourne brewers and Beerfest !
See you there
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (24/1/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Westgate Brewers were founded in the early 1990's and are based in Melbourne's inner Western Suburbs.
> Meetings are held on the third Sunday of each month at The Naval Association Hall, Barrett Reserve, Graham Street, West Footscray. (opposite the YMCA)
> Melways reference 54 E10.
> Meeting commence 12.30pm
> ...


As has been stated in other threads , Westgate's Feb 2011 meeting will be on the second Sunday of the month , Sunday February 13th 2011 , due to a clash with Melbourne brewers and Beerfest !
See you there
Ferg


----------

